# How to change blower speed in Luxaire furnace



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Is not fan speed selectable from your Tstat? 

If not interchanging the wires will change the fan speed, care must be taken that your differential temperatures through the heat exchanger remain within the design specification of the equipment design. 

For instance if it says you the furnace tag, 45-60 the ideal would be at return temp at XX supply temp (about 3-4 ft down stream of furnace in main duct) would be xx + 54*F.

You will have to change it back when you get into the cooling season, or else you risk freezing your evap coil.

Mark


----------



## vanthony (Nov 26, 2015)

Joe,

Some time has past now and I wanted to know if you ever changed the setting and if it worked out for you?  I am looking to do the same thing to may furnace but would like to know if this worked for you.

Thanks.


----------

